# Wow



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy Moly ...Outbackers is unrecognizable....Yikes!
It took me a few minutes to find out how to post a new topic....









Hi Everyone, Hope all is well!!

Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL...

We underwent a massive change a while back. Doug had his hands full with questions and "how do I" questions, but we all got through it.

Glad to hear from you....now don't stay away that long again.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Tami,
It's funny I was just thinking about you guys the other day wondering if you bought that cabin and parked the Outback.
Hope all is well!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice O_C! I see you have a new Truck & Camper ...... Saweeeeet! Best of Luck very exciting.







I won't stay away that long again ....thx.









Hi Yianni, Yes we have the Cabin a year in Sept. It has been a very exciting year there for us.
Haven't given up the camper yet & really hoping we won't have to. But this economy is pretty scary right now, so one never knows?

This new format will take some getting used to. I'm feeling pretty dumb right about now.....









HAGD!


----------

